# maxima 2006 j31 3.5L ST-L blower motor resistor



## michael lwin (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi 
I dunno anything about cars. 
My aircon doesnt blow any air.
My electrican said that my heater fan/resistor block needs to be replaced? 
I think that is the same as the blower motor resistor?

Does anyone know the part number for the blower motor resistor for the blower motor resistor?

I had a quick look on Rockauto.com but I am not sure if it is the right blower motor resistor - TYC Part # 700086 Alternate/OEM Part Number(s): 272257Y000, 272258J100, 272308J000

Thanks for ya help
Mike


----------

